# TFA Banana Recipe/Flavour



## Switchy (24/6/16)

Hi Guys,

I have started my DIY journey, and have 1 juice so far that is actually nice and vapable.

Can anybody advise me on a good Banana Cream Recipe that is made of only TFA/TPA concentrates?

Thank you!


----------



## Andre (24/6/16)

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/flavor/2661?exclsingle=0&filter=0&sort=score&direction=desc#recipes

Reactions: Like 1


----------

